# Hello and Introduction!



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

I just joined this forum this morning. I am an avid modeler, primarily European Railways of Epoche II - V (1920 to present). This hobby brings me into contact with other modeling aspects, namely Epoche II (1920 - 1945) military models, including aircraft. I look forward to an interesting exchange of information and ideas.

On a personal note, I'm a degreed electrical engineer, born in the US, educated and worked in Germany for 20 years. I'm widowed, have three Miniature Schnauzers and three older BMW cars (1996 635Csi, 1986 735i, and my baby, a mint condition 1988 M6).

Now, down to the business at hand. I have been looking all over for some 1940s era photographs of the Messerschmitt factories in Augsburg or Regensburg. I'd even settle for a history book of Messerschmitt that had some illustrations. I've googled, checked out Amazon.com and Amazon.de (Germany), and the Wikipedia. Found one book by Schmoll. Otherwise, Nada. (About a gazillion books on the aircraft themselves, it was and is a popular modeling subject!)

I model WWII Luftwaffe aircraft (1/72nd scale) and European Model Railways (HO scale). I have all of these wagon sets - from Liliput, Marklin, and Trix - of transported and disassembled Messerschmitt Bf 109 fighters (plus the new 2009 Marklin releases on order) and have nowhere for these train consists to originate. I could simply freelance a building, but I would like to be somewhat realistic and have a structure (or series of structures) that would be reminiscent of the original.

Unfortunately, Google Earth is useless as these buildings are long gone. Even the EADS website - the successor company to Messerschmitt - only covers their history from 1999.

Do any of our European members know of a website or have some photos of these factories?

David Martin, Ph.D.


----------



## seesul (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the club and greeting from the Czech Republic8) 
I´ll try to ask a friend of mine for the pics you´re looking for...


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

seesul said:


> Welcome to the club and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
> I´ll try to ask a friend of mine for the pics you´re looking for...



Thank you Romain! I don't know your friend, but I live about 20 miles from Plainfield, NJ.

As I understand it, the Bf 109 was also built at a factory in the former Czechoslovakia. Do you know of it?

David


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Welcome to the site and greetings from Poland.



Thank you Wurger! That's a beautiful background that you have for your posts, by the way.

David


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site.

Have you tried the EvidenceInCamara server in the UK? Thousands upon thousands of aerial recon photos. The bad news is it think the website is down right now, but keep an eye on it.

Coming Soon


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> Have you tried the EvidenceInCamara server in the UK? Thousands upon thousands of aerial recon photos. The bad news is it think the website is down right now, but keep an eye on it.
> 
> Coming Soon



Thanks Thorlifter! You're right, it's down right now, but I'll bookmark it and try again.

David


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the family David! I model as well, but in 1/48 scale and anything (well, almost) from WWI to Vietnam. Obsessed with USS Yorktown CV-5 and the CV-10 plus USS Coral Sea CV-43. I also L-O-V-E US railroads, preferably steam and 1st generation diesels, but I do like the 2nd generation as well and the old electrics. "My" companies are Milwaukee Road, GN, NP, N&W, D&H, GM&O, RDG, LV, NYNH&H and WM. Check out "Train Pics!" thread...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

dmeephd said:


> That's a beautiful background that you have for your posts, by the way.
> 
> David




Thank you David. That's very kind of you.


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Thank you David. That's very kind of you.



You are most welcome. Since I'm new to this forum, and have never seen another forum that enabled such creativity, can you point me the instructions on how to do this for my own posts?

Regards,

David


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome David. 

As for the sigs go here and make a request: Signature/General Pics Upload - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes..please, follow the link posted by Gnomey.


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

How's that?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looking good david! Errmmm....03 or 05?


----------



## Bill G. (Apr 30, 2009)

Greetings From a very wet Michigan!

I too am a model railroader. Most of my hobby is at my local RR Club. www.kmrhs.org

I was stationed in West Germany from 1980 to 1983 in the USAF. One of my purchases was a set of Fleischmann frieght cars and a 2-10-0 DB Steam Engine.

I have been an engineer/conductor/trainman/fireman on a now defunct tourist RR. That was fun! I have posted pictures of the engines I ran here. They are in a thread on RR Photos. I am sure you can find them.

I know at least one company made HO scale Bf-109s. Are these the ones you are using for your loads?

So again welcome and have fun here.

Bill G.


----------



## airboiy (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the fun, dmeephd! And greetings from America and Germany!

I look foward to reading your posts in the modeling section (my other home!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> I was stationed in West Germany from 1980 to 1983 in the USAF. One of my purchases was a set of Fleischmann frieght cars and a 2-10-0 DB Steam Engine.



Like the 043, 044, 50 and 52? Writing from my memory here, so be gentle.


----------



## dmeephd (Apr 30, 2009)

Bill G. said:


> Greetings From a very wet Michigan!
> 
> I too am a model railroader. Most of my hobby is at my local RR Club. www.kmrhs.org
> 
> ...



Hello Bill!

A job on a tourist train must have been fun!

Herpa makes some HO (1/87th) 109s, but they are really too nice to cut apart to use for loads. So far, Liliput, Trix, and Marklin have been making various Epoche II wagons with Bf 109 and Me 109, some in factory basic paint, some decorated for the Luftwaffe and the Swiss Airforce. I have not been able to find a 1/87th scale kit of a 109. 

The Hasegawa 1/72 kit serves pretty well as fuselage and wing assemblies under construction in a factory setting, but I haven't come up with any photos of the exterior of the Messerschmitt factories yet.

But the 1/72nd just won't do for a freight car load; it's too big.

I'll be checking your website and photo section out right soon.

David


----------



## Airframes (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello David, and welcome from England.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Happy posting.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2009)

Greetings from somewhere in New Jersey!! Hope you enjoy the site and find what you're looking for!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Yozimbo (May 3, 2009)

Welcome from Greece!


----------

